# Potential buyer



## TheeKB (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello all, thx 4 reading. Hope this is an ok location for this post. Looking at a ‘98 e38 740il, white, all oe. It has 59k miles on it and the used lot wants $5400. Also, Been keeping my eyes out for 335 and 535 i’s and d’s with sport package. All of them are cars I’d love to have one of the 3 or 5 series more but now that I see he has come down more on the price of this low low mile e38 I am really tempted. With the market the way it is now, do u think I should offer lower than 5400 for it? No known issues other than esthetics bc of right rear panel bent right above tail lite in the actual bend of the panel. I’ve looked up and can’t remember off the top of my head atm but I know there’s one or two things engine wise that is smart to do with one of these right when u get them to prevent catastrophe but other than that they are reliable as hell and not overly computerized. Any thoughts, advice or general insults and compliments u wanna throw my way then go ahead. There’s also a modded n54 335 build I wanted to throw those guys way and get their opinion on but this car might prevent that. Cheers fellas, stay safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navahorange (Oct 7, 2013)

Used BMW's of any year definitely require a pre-purchase inspection by qualified shop. No exceptions!


----------

